# New Kukkiwon President



## Laurentkd (Oct 30, 2009)

The USTC announced last weekend that the Kukkiwon has a new president, GM Lee (current Jidokwan president).  
I have since been told by my kwanjangnim that GM Lee is actually just an acting, or temporty, president (my kwanjangnim was GM Lee's student). 
 Does anyone else have any additional or conflicting information? Any opinions?


----------



## cmassman (Oct 30, 2009)

It's all news to me. I have noticed that the KKW has a tendency not to get my input before they make their decisions.


----------



## troubleenuf (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey... I have the same problem... but if they did check with me first they would have less problems.  That includes the WTF....



cmassman said:


> It's all news to me. I have noticed that the KKW has a tendency not to get my input before they make their decisions.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 31, 2009)

This was all that I could find on him. http://www.tkdjidokwan.com/grandmastersungwanlee.htm


----------



## dortiz (Oct 31, 2009)

Possibly related. Mr. Harris posted this on another medium.

Subject: Petition to Keep Kukkiwon Independent from the Government
Here is a situation in Taekwondo that should be of concern to you and
anyone who loves Taekwondo:
The government of South Korea is about to interfere in the management
and administration of Kukkiwon by attempting to place Kukkiwon under
the Korean Ministry of Tourism and Sport. Kukkiwon would then be run
by a Korean Government Official, not by Taekwondo Grandmasters and
leaders. This, we believe, would spell the end of Kukkiwon as the
Mecca of Taekwondo. The intent of the government of South Korea is to
help Kukkiwon to grow and reach even greater heights. But, we believe
that the best way for this to happen is to keep Kukkiwon an
Independent Sports Organization, not by bringing it under government
control.
We would like for as many Taekwondo practitioners and supporters to
write to the government of South Korea and ask that they keep Kukkiwon
as an independent and non-government run organization.
If you wish to contact the government of South Korea regarding keeping
Kukkiwon an Independent organization free from control by the South
Korean government, please go to this website:
http://english.president.go.kr. Once the site comes on your screen,
look in the upper right corner and click on "Contact Us". You may then
write your comments in an email and send directly to the President of
Korea's Office.
Here are some ideas for inclusion in your email:
1. Kukkiwon is the Mecca of Taekwondo and should remain free from
government control.
2. Taekwondo is now International, not just a product of Korea. If the
government controls Kukkiwon, why would people in other countries
continue to support Kukkiwon. Many countries would start their own
National Belt Certification. That would mean the end of Kukkiwon as
the World Taekwondo Headquarters.
3. Taekwondo is the national brand and national treasure of Korea.
Governmental interference in the running of Kukkiwon would drive away
the support that Kukkiwon currently enjoys from countries around the
world.
4. An Independent Kukkiwon has grown and flourished over the past 30
years. Why would the government of Korea interfere now and destroy the
reputation of Kukkiwon and its mission to globalize Taekwondo through
education and certification?
5. The World Taekwondo Headquarters is best run by Taekwondo
Grandmasters and leaders, rather than government officials.
These are just suggestions for inclusions. Feel free to add your own
ideas and opinions in your email as well. Please include the idea that
you will not support Kukkiwon if the government interferes in its
management.
~Bruce


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here we go again and again


----------



## Miles (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's a photo from GM Al Cole's website:http://www.taekwondojidokwan.com/Quickstart/ImageLib/CWL_award_JDK_1.jpg

GM Lee, Sung Wan is on the left (GM Lee, Chong Woo is on the right)


----------



## Archtkd (Nov 1, 2009)

The boundaries between the Korean Government, WTF and the Kukkiwon have always been very porous as this history of modern Taekwondo shows: http://tkd.stanford.edu/documents/tkd_history.pdf . The now dormant and controversial Taekwondo reform movement (http://www.tkdreform.com/index.html) led by Grandmaster Dong Ja Yang had indirectly raised this issue nearly a decade ago, during the dismantling of the USTU.


----------



## NPTKD (Nov 1, 2009)

ya know I was concerned when I first heard about the TKD park and now this! Just when I finally got all my ducks in a row. Do you think that they are pushing to move KKW to the TKD park or just do away with KKW altogether?


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 1, 2009)

I read on another site that people should be encouraged to write a letter to the Korean government asking them to not take over the Kukkiwon.  Is anyone doing this? What did you write and where are you sending it?


----------



## Archtkd (Nov 1, 2009)

I've not written a letter about the Kukkiwon's possible and direct takeover by the Korean government, but I plan to do so soon. I think we all should. Since South Korea has used Taekwondo -- extensively and very succesfully -- as a diplomatic tool, I will send my letter to Han Duk-soo the nation's ambassador in Washington D.C. He is his country's representative here in the U.S and is most likely to respond to inquiries made by American citizens and residents. His contacts can be found here: http://www.koreaembassyusa.org/.


----------



## dortiz (Nov 2, 2009)

If you wish to contact the government of South Korea regarding keeping
Kukkiwon an Independent organization free from control by the South
Korean government, please go to this website:
*http://english.president.go.kr. *Once the site comes on your screen,
look in the upper right corner and click on "Contact Us". You may then
write your comments in an email and send directly to the President of
Korea's Office.

Dave O.


----------



## Archtkd (Nov 4, 2009)

I just got word from a reliable source -- a Kwanjangnim, who just returned from Korea -- that the Kukkiwon is in big disarray. The appointment or election of a new and permanent Kukkiwon president is mute, he says, and it doesnt seem like grandmasters in Korea and overseas really know whats going on at the moment.  He tells me Korean lawmakers have already passed legislation to put the Kukkiwon under direct government control, but the issue in now being fought over in Korean courts.

While it remains to be seen how thing will sort themselves out, the squabbles within the Kukkiwon should make those of us certified by the organization nervous. Theres a danger that the Kukkiwon will become so weak that it will force many more grandmasters and international taekwondo governing bodies to split from the organization. This already has happened in many European countries at the national governing body level. The Korean government takeover attempt of the Kukkiwon, it appears, was made to save the organization from imploding from intense internal feuds. That solution, though, could be the thing that will  accelerate its demise.


----------



## Archtkd (Nov 6, 2009)

This controversial article -- an interview of Grandmaster Chong Woo Lee iin 2002 -- is very interesting for anyone closely following Kukkiwon politics. 
http://www.tkdreform.com/yook_article.pdf


----------



## Archtkd (Nov 6, 2009)

I forgot to mention that the Grandmaster Chong Woo Lee, who is the subject of the interview link I posted earlier is the the same Lee, who USTC officials announced was the new Kukkiwon president. I had read the article about six years ago and had forgotten this Lee also is the president of the Jidokwan.


----------



## Archtkd (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry folks. I've to correct myself. Chong Woo Lee was the 4th president of the Jidokwan. The current and 5th head of the kwan is Sung Wan Lee. I apologize for the error.


----------



## Kittan Bachika (Nov 7, 2009)

This post was presented before the election.

The admin was arguing that the President should be a Korean and not a Thai.
Because the last thing anyone wants is have the WTF in the hands of a Thai because everyone knows that a Thai would just turn it into the Muay Thai Federation and use it to take over the world. *This is a joke btw.* 

My take is that if they wanted to stick with a Korean President then they should kept Tae Kwon Do in Korea and not branched it out into the rest of the world.


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 7, 2009)

Kittan Bachika said:


> This post was presented before the election.
> 
> The admin was arguing that the President should be a Korean and not a Thai.
> Because the last thing anyone wants is have the WTF in the hands of a Thai because everyone knows that a Thai would just turn it into the Muay Thai Federation and use it to take over the world. *This is a joke btw.*
> ...


 
Thanks for the link, that is an interesting read.  Keep in mind though that the WTF and the Kukkiwon are not the same thing (although many of us often talk about them as if they are)


----------



## Kittan Bachika (Nov 8, 2009)

Laurentkd said:


> Thanks for the link, that is an interesting read.  Keep in mind though that the WTF and the Kukkiwon are not the same thing (although many of us often talk about them as if they are)



Thank you for pointing that out. I have always heard these two groups being referred to as one and the same.


----------



## ATC (Nov 8, 2009)

Kittan Bachika said:


> Thank you for pointing that out. I have always heard these two groups being referred to as one and the same.


_The Kukkiwon is the only taekwondo organization whose __dan ranks__ are recognized by __World Taekwondo Federation__ (WTF).__ The WTF governs the competition aspects of Taekwondo as the International Federation of Taekwondo of the International Olympic Committee (IOC). The WTF does not issue dan ranks or black belt certifications. According to the Korean/English Taekwondo Magazine "Taekwondo People" September 2007, the *Kukkiwon and the WTF* are *separate organizations*, although the two are often confused with each other. *As a result, the term "WTF" is sometimes used to refer to the Kukkiwon-style taekwondo.*_

_Note about the WTF:_
_The WTF was the bridgehead to promote taekwondo sparring as an international sport, now having made it an official sport of the __2000 Summer Olympics__ after participation in the __1988 Summer Olympics__ and __1992 Summer Olympics__ as a demonstration sport._


----------



## dortiz (Nov 9, 2009)

But to be fair that line of seperation can get quite blurry. As an example the WTF offices were in the Kukkiwon at one point. Also the WTF did issue the Dan certificates for a period. 
Given that blurry line it will be interesting to watch the evolution as they all come together at the new park and possibly under the Korean Goverment.
Its like our own spanish soap opera  : )

Dave O.


----------



## ATC (Nov 9, 2009)

dortiz said:


> ...Also the WTF did issue the Dan certificates for a period.


When?


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 9, 2009)

ATC said:


> When?



There was a period of a few years in the mid 80's when the WTF issued Dan certs. My 1st Dan (issued in 1985) was issued by the WTF, rather than the KKW.


----------



## dortiz (Nov 9, 2009)

Never mind. Answered above : )


----------



## ATC (Nov 9, 2009)

IcemanSK said:


> There was a period of a few years in the mid 80's when the WTF issued Dan certs. My 1st Dan (issued in 1985) was issued by the WTF, rather than the KKW.


Thanks Iceman. I did not know that. Seems it was a breif amout of time. http://www.economicexpert.com/a/Kukkiwon.htm so the lines should not be that blurred. Also it was quite some time ago also.

Thanks again.


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 9, 2009)

ATC said:


> Thanks Iceman. I did not know that. Seems it was a breif amout of time. http://www.economicexpert.com/a/Kukkiwon.htm so the lines should not be that blurred. Also it was quite some time ago also.
> 
> Thanks again.


 
Yeah, Iceman is just THAT special... he is AWESOME!!!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 9, 2009)

ATC said:


> Thanks Iceman. I did not know that. Seems it was a breif amout of time. http://www.economicexpert.com/a/Kukkiwon.htm so the lines should not be that blurred. Also it was quite some time ago also.
> 
> Thanks again.



Thanks for posting this article, too. It adds details I didn't have.

My 1st Dan has a very different number on it than does my 2nd & 3rd Dans. The first time I pulled my info into the Dan Check part of the KKW site, I was confused. I was still a 1st Dan, but it came up with a number that would later be the number on my 2nd & 3rd Dans. I'd love to know why they felt the need to have such a different Dan number back in 1985.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 10, 2009)

Laurentkd said:


> Yeah, Iceman is just THAT special... he is AWESOME!!!


Iceman rocks! 

Daniel


----------



## dortiz (Nov 10, 2009)

An interesting quote from the former Kukkiwon President Dr. Kim:

Dr. Kim visits Japan as a professor every month and goes on business trips at least twice a month. These trips are requested by Taekwondo masters from all over the world seeking his wisdom from his 40 year experience in Taekwondo. Even with his busy schedule, Dr. Kim through this interview stressed one thing. "Kukkiwon, WTF, and KTA need to unite as one to give Taekwondo its future that it deserves."

This was from an interview with Mookas in OCT.

Dave O.


----------



## Archtkd (Nov 10, 2009)

I just got this note (excerpted verbatim below) from a reporter at the JoongAng Daily, one of Korea's largest daily newspapers. I'd contacted him last week regarding the rumors about a new Kukkiwon president and my fears about a takeover of the organization by the South Korean government.

"Dear Mr. Thimangu,

There were talks last week of the Korean government or more specifically the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism forcing the Kukiwon president to step down. 

What is for certain is that MCST representatives are
currently looking into bringing some order into Kukiwon.

Those covering the sport say Kukiwon has had its share of problems over the years. Kukiwon officials were involved in disputes in the past and a rift exists among its senior officials. 

I understand your worries but from what I hear, the latest move by the government might end up benefiting those inovolved in the sport of taekwondo."


----------



## Archtkd (Dec 22, 2009)

I posted this link http://www.mookas.us/media_view.asp?news_no=1627, in in another thread by error. The story from Mookas states Lee Seung-Wan is the new Kukkiwon chairman and I'm wondering whether that means he's chairman of the Kukkiwon board, but not the organization's president as Kim Un-Yong and Uhm Woon-Kyu were. 

The current structure of the Kukkiwon detailed below shows the president of the organization would be above the board.
http://www.kukkiwon.or.kr/english/introduce/introduce05.jsp?div=05


----------



## Archtkd (Dec 29, 2009)

I just got this e-mail from the Kukkiwon. It confirm Seung-Wan Lee is the new president of the foundation. An Xmas card I recieved before Xmas had stated he was acting president.

[FONT=HY&#54756]Dear Master[/FONT]
​[FONT=HY&#54756]I hope this letter finds you in good spirits and you're having a wonderful Christmas holiday. Firstly, I would like to extend my deep appreciation for all your efforts on behalf of the Kukkiwon, and also to express out great appreciation for your concern and assistance you have shown for the year. [/FONT]

[FONT=HY&#54756]As I'm sure you're aware, the Kukkiwon was founded in 1972 with taking Dan and Poom promotion tests, the technical development of Taekwondo, and the Taekwondo demonstration team as its primary roles as the World Taekwondo Headquarters. Also, the Kukkiwon has succeeded in improving the original martial arts spirit of Taekwondo. [/FONT]

[FONT=HY&#54756]We will do our best in the performance of our large responsibilities as the World Taekwondo Headquarters with new changes, such as the innovation of operation system, the improvement of educational system, and the reinforcement of our overseas network.[/FONT]

[FONT=HY&#54756]I wish to say thank you again for all of your great support and your positive cooperation. Please keep on developing Taekwondo and supporting the Kukkiwon. I wish you good luck and much happiness in the following year. Happy New Year!! [/FONT]
​[FONT=HY&#54756]2009. Dec. 29[/FONT]​



[FONT=HY&#54756]Seung-Wan, Lee[/FONT]
[FONT=HY&#54756]President[/FONT]
[FONT=HY&#54756]KUKKIWON[/FONT]​


----------



## Archtkd (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you folks seen this? 

Announcement for Selection of KUKKIWON Overseas Branches

The KUKKIWON, performing in its role as the World Taekwondo Headquarters, will create new Overseas Branches in order to further a New World Taekwondo Culture. Please see details below and actively cooperate in this endeavor. 2009. Dec. 31st KUKKIWON. President. Lee, Seung-Wan

1. Eligibility: The Organizations should abide consist of the following standards and criteria: The Organization must have over one hundred members, including both Regular Members and Special Members who hold 6th Dan or above Kukkiwon rank. 

The Organization must have a central office for contact between members 

The Organization should have official methods of contact such as: Telephone, Fax, e-mail, and Internet Homepage. The Organization should employ officers whose role it shall be to take charge of international business. 

2. Rights of an Overseas Branch
An Overseas Branch shall have all rights to organize, promote and sponsor: Poomsae Seminars, Instructor Courses, and any other event consigned by The KUKKIWON. 

An Overseas Branch shall have all rights to use KUKKIWON CI and Applications. An Overseas Branch shall have all rights to proposals and requests related to the KUKKIWON. Other matters should be cooperated with KUKIWON 

3. Obligations of an Overseas Branch The members of an Overseas Branch must follow Kukkiwon Rules & Regulations. The Overseas Branch shall report to The KUKKIWON early in the calendar year upon its plans for the coming year, including a draft budget for Poomsae Seminars, Instructor Courses, and any other events consigned by the KUKKIWON. 

The members of an Overseas Branch must participate in host any event consigned by the KUKKIWON at least once a year. The Overseas Branch shall report its regulations and system of organization to the KUKKIWON. 

The Overseas Branch shall duly report all documents requested of it by the KUKKIWON. 

4. Stages of Selection 
Paper selection: Evaluate the plan of the enterprise including the amount of contribution, the pre-experience of group work, the number of members and the gymnasium. 

Screening 
Official selection and approval of Overseas Branch. 

5. Documents to be submitted Application form for KUKKIWON Overseas Branch (see attachment). 

CV to be reviewed by President and relevant staff in charge A copy of assembly records of General meetings. 
List of organization members. Regulations of organization. 

Related documents. 
6. Schedule Application 
- Application period: 2009.Dec.31st(Thu)~2010.Jan.13th(Wed) 17:00 
- How to apply: Visiting (in-person at the KUKKIWON), Fax(82-2-3469-0159) and 
E-mail (web_kkw@kukkiwon.or.kr)
Screening - Screening period: 2010.Jan.14th(Thu)~Jan.15nd(Fri)

Public announcement of final result 
- Date: 2010.Jan.18(Mon) 
- Via The KUKKIWON Homepage, and successful applicants will be contacted individually. # Above schedule may change depending upon circumstances. 

7. Please note 
All submitted documents will not be returned and any applications found to include false information shall be disregarded. Please ensure contact details included are accurate. 

If you have any questions relating to this application, please contact The KUKKIWON International Affairs Dept. (Tel. 82-2-3469-0150~3 / e-mail. Web_kkw@kukkiwon.or.kr)


----------



## Archtkd (Dec 31, 2009)

Who's willing to wager USTC will be one of the Kukkiwon branches, the subject of my earlier posts?


----------



## goingd (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, this could've had it's own thread.

Lets say USTC becomes one of the branches. Will they limit their Kukkiwon services to only USTC members?

Other than that I have no comment other than: Interesting. Very interesting.


----------



## d1jinx (Jan 1, 2010)

goingd said:


> Wow, this could've had it's own thread.
> 
> Lets say USTC becomes one of the branches. Will they limit their Kukkiwon services to only USTC members?
> 
> Other than that I have no comment other than: Interesting. Very interesting.


 

That is too much power to give one organization.  I can see the USTC requiring membership for services.   That would help the USTC to grow both financially and in size of members.  I still have a bad taste in my mouth from the "old" regime that was "dismantled".  They were very selective on who did what and how.  They had to oppurtunity back then to start a kukkiwon program like the USAT has now and chose not to for a reason.  This would be another way for "that" group to regain a power over people.  Not good.  Especially if the Kukkiwon decided to make it so you had to use them....


----------



## Archtkd (Jan 1, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> That is too much power to give one organization. I can see the USTC requiring membership for services. That would help the USTC to grow both financially and in size of members. I still have a bad taste in my mouth from the "old" regime that was "dismantled"


 
I agree. Picking one org in the U.S to be the "overseas" branch of Kukkiwon will be a very contentious issue and one likely to resurrect the ugly past and open new battle fronts.

This is total speculation, but I can also see USA Taekwondo (Martial Arts Commission) and other organizations including Grandmaster Duk Gun Kwon's USNTF vying for the Kukkiwon "overseas" branch designation. USA Taekwondo and USNTF both have the numbers and clout to meet the requirements. (In the interest of full disclosure, I am a member of both orgs.)

On another note, the very short deadline for application and the requirement that the applicants' top honchos travel to Korea almost immediately makes the whole process appear to be intentionally rushed or pre-arranged. I have an inkling the new Kukkiwon officials know who they want to designate as an "overseas" branch.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here comes mass corruption once again, letting people be the sole of anything breeds greed into all ways of life. The TKD community should just get up and walk off if it is left in only one group hands.


----------



## goingd (Jan 2, 2010)

There's no guarantee that they will have the sole rights to Kukkiwon services in the U.S.. I can't imagine that they'll take away the ability to send for certificates by mail or online, and I'm positive they won't take away the option to train at the Kukkiwon in Korea. My guess is that they are doing this to create more option for practitioners over here.


----------



## dortiz (Jan 12, 2010)

On the website now:
*Announcement for Selection of KUKKIWON Overseas Branches*​ 
The KUKKIWON, performing in its role as the World Taekwondo Headquarters, will create new Overseas Branches in order to further a New World Taekwondo Culture. Please see details below and actively cooperate in this endeavor. 

2009. Dec. 31st​​*KUKKIWON.  President.  Lee, Seung-Wan*​ 

1. Eligibility: The Organizations should abide consist of the following standards and criteria:
&#9312;     The Organization must have over one hundred members, including both Regular Members and Special Members who hold 6th Dan or above Kukkiwon rank. 
&#9313;     The Organization must have a central office for contact between members
&#9314;     The Organization should have official methods of contact such as: Telephone, Fax, e-mail, and Internet Homepage.
&#9315;     The Organization should employ officers whose role it shall be to take charge of international business. 

2. Rights of an Overseas Branch
&#9312;     An Overseas Branch shall have all rights to organize, promote and sponsor: Poomsae Seminars, Instructor Courses, and any other event consigned by The KUKKIWON. 
&#9313;     An Overseas Branch shall have all rights to use KUKKIWON CI and Applications.
&#9314;     An Overseas Branch shall have all rights to proposals and requests related to the KUKKIWON. 
&#9315;     Other matters should be cooperated with KUKIWON

3. Obligations of an Overseas Branch
&#9312;     The members of an Overseas Branch must follow Kukkiwon Rules & Regulations.
&#9313;     The Overseas Branch shall report to The KUKKIWON early in the calendar year upon its plans for the coming year, including a draft budget for Poomsae Seminars, Instructor Courses, and any other events consigned by the KUKKIWON.
&#9314;     The members of an Overseas Branch must participate in host any event consigned by the KUKKIWON at least once a year. 
&#9315;     The Overseas Branch shall report its regulations and system of organization to the KUKKIWON. 
&#9316;     The Overseas Branch shall duly report all documents requested of it by the KUKKIWON.


----------



## dortiz (Jan 12, 2010)

Letter from the President:

This year, we have a policy to make Taekwondo as an advanced brand in the
world through harmony and unity among Taekwondo family members.

It is with this vision in mind that we have been driving the globalization
of Kukkiwon for the last several years. To lead the new millennium by
ourselves, above all, we should improve our Taekwondo competitiveness and
initiatives should be taken by kukkiwon, the world Taekwondo Headquarters.

This year we have a plan to continue our products for three businesses. They
are as follows:

First, we will plan the establishment of overseas branches to reinforce the
management of Taekwondo and systematization of overseas Taekwondo
Organization.

Second, we will support the best Taekwondo Gymnasiums to have the foundation
of global network of the Kukkiwon, and also we will support the education of
Taekwondo instructors and masters in order to revitalize the Taekwondo
gymnasiums across the world.

Lastly, we will continue the visiting Kukkiwon Program to inform the
visitors the spirits of Taekwondo and the publicity relations of Kukkiwon.


----------



## d1jinx (Jan 12, 2010)

goingd said:


> There's no guarantee that they will have the sole rights to Kukkiwon services in the U.S.. *I can't imagine that they'll take away the ability to send for certificates by mail* or online, and I'm positive they won't take away the option to train at the Kukkiwon in Korea. My guess is that they are doing this to create more option for practitioners over here.


 
Actually, they already have. No longer is the kukkiwon accepting applications by mail. 

see>>>>>

Postal Dan Applications now closed, please use our online Dan Application system (www.kukkiwon.or.kr), and wishing you all a Happy New Year! 8:28 PM Jan 1st from web 
<LI class="hentry u-The_Kukkiwon status" done24="12" done23="12" done22="12" done20="12" done18="12" done8="12" done5="12" done9="1">Today is the last day for Dan / Poom applications via normal mail. Try our new online Dan / Poom Application at http://www.kukkiwon.or.kr <LI class="hentry u-The_Kukkiwon status" done24="12" done23="12" done22="12" done20="12" done18="12" done8="12" done5="12" done9="1">The Kukkiwon now has a faster online Dan Certification Application Service for your convenience. Final date for postal entries 31st December 4:12 PM Dec 15th, 2009 from web

(sorry for the jiberish, it doesn't copy/paste well)


----------



## dortiz (Jan 13, 2010)

From Bruce harris:
To All,

As many of you are aware, there is a power struggle in South Korea over the control of Kukkiwon- The World Taekwondo Headquarters. Please find attached a Petition to be sent to the President of South Korea asking that Kukkiwon remain an independent international organization that is lead by senior Taekwondo leaders, rather than by government politicians.

If you would like to participate in showing your support of this endeavor to notify the government of Korea that the world is watching what happens with this matter that affects Taekwondo practitioners around the world, please have your students fill out the enclosed Petition. Once you have it filled out, please mail the sheets of signatures and the cover sheet to the following address:

Honorable Presiden Lee Myung-Bak
Chong Wa Dae, Janhgno-gu
Seoul, South Korea

Please complete the petition with as many signatures as possible and mail to the President of Korea not later than January 27, 2010.  Your participation is strictly voluntary and will be greatly appreciated.

My apology in advance to those of you who may receive more than one copy of this email.

~Bruce Harris
Executive Director,
United States Taekwondo Committee


----------



## Archtkd (Jan 13, 2010)

dortiz said:


> From Bruce harris:
> To All,
> 
> As many of you are aware, there is a power struggle in South Korea over the control of Kukkiwon- The World Taekwondo Headquarters.



Very interesting. But, what does it really mean? Is Seung-Wan Lee fully in charge of the Kukkiwon now? Will the Korean government let him remain president? Let's say the Korean government agrees to step aside, will the infighting between Korean grandmasters, a number of who also have political ambitions and ties, stop?


----------



## dortiz (Jan 13, 2010)

I saw a member of the MAC filling in the new ap to be an oversees branch.  Maybe there will be a bunch of them here.


----------



## Archtkd (Jun 4, 2010)

I posted this breaking news from Tae Kwon Do Times on another thread, but I think it belongs here because it comes barely four months after Seung-Wan Lee was named Kukkiwon president. This thread also has some more historical context relating to the whole Kukkiwon imbroglio. Won Sik Kang, the new president,  is a co-auther of "A Modern History of Taekwondo" (http://tkd.stanford.edu/documents/tkd_history.pdf)
One published source states he: "Worked for the Korea TaeKwonDo Association, the  AsiaTaeKwonDo Union and also the Kukkiwon. He is currently a Professor in the TaeKwon Do Department at Yong-in University and the President of TaeKwonDo Shinmun, a TaeKwonDo newspaper in Korea

"Won Sik Kang has been elected as the new &#8220;Special Kukkiwon Law&#8221; president with a 100% approval from the committee.  In Kang&#8217;s first public address, he pledge a respect across the world for everyone in Taekwondo and to help build relationships.  It&#8217;s his hope that all Seniors, Juniors and everyone in between can work together towards one mutual goal of Taekwondo.  Kang acknowledged the many problems and rough patches the Kukkiwon had endured last year and has expressed several goals for the near future.  He has created a Special Task Force to restore Kukkiwon&#8217;s integrity and become a strong organization world wide.  He would like to upgrade the website to increase their presence around the world.  Mr. Kang also asked that if anyone had questions or concerns at any time, to please let him and his office know.  Anything and everything is up for discussion and he will devote his life to Kukkiwon and this job.
Taekwondo Times Magazine would like to congratulate Mr. Kang on his newly appointed position and wish him well in restoring the Kukkiwon.  We would also like to submit the first topic for discussion.  Currently the Kukkiwon Committee consists of only Koreans.  It is our opinion the Kukkiwon would benefit from bringing in members from other countries to join the committee."
​
​


----------



## Archtkd (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's some historical stuff pulled from the Modern History of Taekwondo, co-authored by Won-Sik Kang, the new Kukkiwon president. He was apparently fairly involved with the Kwan unification efforts. Read on: 

"The real efforts towards Kwan Unification began in 1977. The Korea Taekwondo Association had several meetings in 1976 and 1978 to unify the Kwans, and it was decided that the ten Kwans would be united by the end of July, 1978. 

Kim Chul Hui stated: "Let's unify all the Kwan in order to be one." However, other members objected to the suggestion, stating that unification at the present time was premature. However, it was decided which Kwan would participate with the unification and the list was submitted to Kim Un Yong. 

In addition, the Kwan Unification Committee (Choo Jin Eui Won Hwe) was created on February 23, 1977, composed of five members. The Committee members agreed in principle to give up the concept of Kwan in order to unify. In addition, the Chong Bon Kwan was created to eliminate all of the negative aspects of Taekwondo. The following people were members of the Chong Bon Kwan:

Kim Un Yong (Chong Bon Kwan Jang)
Lee Chong Woo, Uhm Woon Kyu (Bu Kwan Jang)
Lee Nam Suk (Samu Chong Jang)
Lee Byung Ro, Kang Won Sik (Kam Sa)
Lee Chong Woo, Uhm Woon Kyu, Lee Nam Suk, Kang Won Sik
Kwak Byung Oh (Se Chik Shim Eui Won Hwe)

Kim Un Yong and Lee Chong Woo initiated the efforts to unify the Kwans right after the creation of the Chong Bon Kwan, but little was done. An office was set up at Eulchiro 6 Ga in Seoul, but the Committee did nothing since everyone thought that Kwan Unification was impossible. 

After six months the Chong Bon Kwan did recommend some Taekwondo-in for dan promotion and also expanded the Committee's focus nationwide. However, the Chong Bon Kwan's efforts were not going well and it was difficult for the Committee to gather positive suggestions and ideas on this difficult subject. 

In July 1978, the Chong Bon Kwan announced that unification would take place in the southern provinces and rural areas first, to be followed by unification in the urban areas of Seoul and Kyungki Do. The Chong Bon Kwan also announced that Kwan Unification is not a problem. In addition, all Kwan Jang (Kwan Presidents) would be informed beforehand so that they could minimize the complications involved in unification. The Chong Bon Kwan's actions confirmed that the unification efforts would go forward. 

*
Chapter 5
Section 2: Final Realization of Taekwondo's Deep Rooted Enmity*

August 7, 1978, can be considered a historical date for Taekwondo because it was on this day that the Kwans finally compromised and closed the Kwan system with a Proclamation signed finalizing Kwan Unification. The following people signed the Proclamation on behalf of their Kwan:

Kwan #1: Chun Jung Woong (Song Moo Kwan)
Kwan #2: Lee Kyo Yoon (Han Moo Kwan)
Kwan #3: Lee Nam Suk (Chang Moo Kwan)
Kwan #4: Choi Nam Do (Moo Duk Kwan)
Kwan #5: Kwak Byung Oh (Oh Do Kwan)
Kwan #6: Lee Kum Hong (Kang Duk Won)
Kwan #7: Lee Yong Woo (Jung Do Kwan)
Kwan #8: Lee Chong Woo (Ji Do Kwan)
Kwan #9: Uhm Woon Kyu (Chung Do Kwan)
Kwan #10: Kim In Suk (Kwan Ri Kwan)

Lee Byung Ro and Kang Won Sik (both members of the Chong Bon Kwan) signed the Proclamation as well.

The following is what the Proclamation stated:

"Taekwondo will strive hard to unify and will eliminate the different Kwan of the last 30 years.

Since 1972, we unified the Taekwondo terminology and poomsae in order to minimize the differences which existed between the different Kwan. With respect to Dan Promotion Tests, the Sabum in the individual dojang will recommend the candidates for rank advancement. We will do our duty to treat everyone as equals and to work towards a clean administrative procedural system. Because Taekwondo is our National Sport we promise to be good leaders and unify all Taekwondo-in throughout the nation. We will close all Kwan offices and the Chong Bon Kwan will instead coordinate with the Kukkiwon so that we can keep our administration clean. We promise to do our part to unify Taekwondo." 

The Proclamation was seen as a turning point because Taekwondo could now work earnestly towards a meaningful unification. Lee Chong Woo, Lee Byung Ro and Kang Won Sik were the people who worked hard and did a good job for Kwan Unification, but there were many more problems to solve."


----------



## Earl Weiss (Jun 5, 2010)

Archtkd said:


> Here's some historical stuff pulled from the Modern History of Taekwondo, co-authored by Won-Sik Kang, the new Kukkiwon president. He was apparently fairly involved with the Kwan unification efforts. Read on:
> 
> "The real efforts towards Kwan Unification began in 1977. The Korea Taekwondo Association had several meetings in 1976 and 1978 to unify the Kwans, and it was decided that the ten Kwans would be united by the end of July, 1978.
> 
> "


 

Hmm, does it even mention the first 22 years - 1955-1977?


----------



## Archtkd (Jun 5, 2010)

Earl Weiss said:


> Hmm, does it even mention the first 22 years - 1955-1977?


 
That was an excerpt the of the history, which  (http://tkd.stanford.edu/documents/tkd_history.pdf)
covers modern Taekwondo from 1945 to 1978.


----------



## Archtkd (Jun 5, 2010)

Earl Weiss said:


> Hmm, does it even mention the first 22 years - 1955-1977?


 
Reading the whole thing (http://tkd.stanford.edu/documents/tkd_history.pdf)
 would be a good idea. Here's an excerpt that covers some stuff in the 1950s. The kwan unification Choi Hong Hi tried to force through in the 1950s didn't really happen.

"*Chapter 2*
*Section 4: Choi Hong Hi and the 1959 Korea Taekwondo Association*

At the end of the 1950's, the interests and activities of the newly established Annex Kwans had complicated the internal conflicts and subsequently weakened the power of the Korea Kong Soo Do Association. At this time, with the support of the Chung Do Kwan and Oh Do Kwan, General Choi organized a Taekwondo Association and encouraged Kwan unification. General Choi lobbied the Ministry of Education and the Korea Amateur Sports Association to found the Korea Taekwondo Association in 1959.

The 1959 Korea Taekwondo Association's founded was conducted at the Korea Amateur Sports Association conference room. Participating in the foundation meeting was Ministry of Education's Physical Education Director, the Korea Amateur Sports Association Director, as well as representatives from six of the Kwans (Chung Do Kwan, Oh Do Kwan, Song Moo Kwan, Chang Moo Kwan, Ji Do Kwan, and Moo Duk Kwan).

However, in the meeting, the Association had debates over the art name. Hwang Kee (Moo Duk Kwan) persisted on Tang Soo Do. Ro Byung Jik (Song Moo Kwan), Yoon Kwe Byung (Ji Do Kwan) and Lee Chong Woo (Ji Do Kwan/Han Kuk Che Yuk Kwan) also insisted on Tang Soo Do. But the name Taekwondo, which the Chung Do Kwan and Oh Do Kwan used since the mid 1950's, was widely spread by the Chung Do Kwan and Oh Do Kwan and it was decided that Taekwondo would be the art name of the Association. It was General Choi's determination that we should no longer use any Japanese or Chinese martial art names, but rather use one derived from Korean tradition.

Choi Hong Hi later said: "At the time, the only reason I could force the name Korea Taekwondo Association was because I was a ROK Army General."

The president (Hwe Jang) of the 1959 Korea Taekwondo Association was Choi Hong Hi (Oh Do Kwan), Vice Presidents (Bu Hwe Jang) were Ro Byung Jik (Song Moo Kwan) and Yoon Kwe Byung (Ji Do Kwan), Chief Director (E Sa Jang) was Hwang Kee (Moo Duk Kwan), Standing Directors (Sang Im E Sa) were Lee Chong Woo (Ji Do Kwan/Han Kuk Che Yuk Kwan), Ko Jae Chun (Chung Do Kwan/Oh Do Kwan/Chung Ryong Kwan), Hyun Jong Myun (Chung Do Kwan/Oh Do Kwan), and Lee Yong Sup (Song Moo Kwan), Directors (E Sa) were Uhm Woon Kyu (Chung Do Kwan), Bae Young Ki (Ji Do Kwan/Han Kuk Che Yuk Kwan), and Chung Chang Young (Moo Duk Kwan). Testing Committee members were Lee Nam Suk (Chang Moo Kwan), Uhm Woon Kyu (Chung Do Kwan), Hyun Jong Myun (Chung Do Kwan/Oh Do Kwan), and Chung Chang Young (Moo Duk Kwan).

However, in the process of gathering all the Kwans and organizing the Association, again the unified name became an issue. When Hwang Kee seceded from the Association, the 1959 Korea Taekwondo Association became another historical monument to the unification of Taekwondo.

Black figures (complainers) later spoke ill of the 1959 Korea Taekwondo Association. Some said, "With the Chung Do Kwan and Oh Do Kwan's power, Choi Hong Hi fulfilled his aspiration for his own personal Association."


----------



## Archtkd (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's an interesting article about Won Sik Kang, the new Kukkiwon president, written a decade ago. http://mookas.us/media_view.asp?news_no=698

Other links with some more history:
http://mookas.us/media_view.asp?news_no=712
http://www.daoba.com/html/news/English/200810/01-8362.html


----------

